# anyone have a "turtle dock" for basking?



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

anyone have a "turtle dock" for basking?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

charles_316 said:


> anyone have a "turtle dock" for basking?


 not a store bought one
i have the sand on the bottom make a hill and they climb up it
or i will make it with rocks
but thise store bought arent that bad but doesent look that natural


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

I got one. it hooks on the tank with suction cups. the turtle likes it A LOT.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Death in # said:


> charles_316 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone have a "turtle dock" for basking?
> ...


 thats what i do. i pile the sand on one end and let the turtle bask on there.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i have one that i used for my turtles when they were babies... they loved it! i dont think its that great for turtles 6in+ though


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a "turtle dock" my baby turtles love it


----------



## Chuchu (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi everyone. Does anyone know where the large size turtle dock can be purchased in Ontario, Canada or near Amherst New York (I may go into the USA to purchase this as I really want one







. Thanks


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

ive seen them in petsmarts


----------

